# Where to get pony size tack?



## candycar (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi All! I don't usually browse here much, but have a question for the pony owners.

Where do you get your pony size regular nylon barn halters? I have looked at the usual mini tack sites and can't find what I need.

I have a mini mule and she has a big head LOL! The mini halters in XL aren't big enough to fit her long face. I prefer the basic plain nonadjustable, solid throatlatch type with the " ring" style connectors instead of the big chunky things by the noseband. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Mini's Mom (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm from ky ,too. I have found nice new halters at flea Markets. All sizes.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 27, 2012)

Herrons tack. Google them you will find them.


----------



## chandab (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is the halter I bought: http://www.jeffersequine.com/product.asp?camid=EQU&pn=11235&cn=25513 In the larger size for my B-size minis (that usually wear mini XL), and it was too big for the minis.

Most tack catalogs have pony size halters, sometimes weanling halters work also.


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 31, 2012)

Herron Tack at, www.herontack.com, Ozark Mountain Tack at, www.minitack.com, & Star Lake Tack at, www.starlakefarm.com/tack, all carry a good verity of miniature & pony tack from haltes to harness.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 1, 2012)

Herron Tack is a good one, I am fixing to order a few things from them this weekend..

Also http://www.lasalleharness.com and http://www.bennettstack.com are great ones.

I use ozark (www.minitack.com) and star lake a lot too.


----------



## candycar (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks All! I'll give 'em a look.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 2, 2012)

Horse Cents in Versailles has a great selection of halters. They have nylon halters (foal size I think) that fit my A size minis really well but would probably be too small for what you need, however they do have weanling sizes as well. They also have great leather halters that they make. They cater to the Thoroughbred farms and have tons of sizes. When I brought my Welsh filly home as a weanling the small foal halter fit her perfectly, it would probably work well for your guy. Of the tack stores around here I definitely think they have the best selection when it comes to halters.


----------

